# b7200 hstd



## wantaloader (Jul 20, 2020)

I just mounted a LA 271 on my old b7200 hstd 4wd. The control vale has 5 ports available. 4 are marked a,b,c,d the 5th is pluged .I am assuming is a return line. The loader will move only once in the first direction you want. Then its locked up. Is the 5th line a return that needs to be hooked up? Can It it into the oil return side of the 2 supply/ return and solve the issue?


----------



## wantaloader (Jul 20, 2020)

wantaloader said:


> I just mounted a LA 271 on my old b7200 hstd 4wd. The control vale has 5 ports available. 4 are marked a,b,c,d the 5th is pluged .I am assuming is a return line. The loader will move only once in the first direction you want. Then its locked up. Is the 5th line a return that needs to be hooked up? Can It it into the oil return side of the 2 supply/ return and solve the issue?


 NO help on this one. It does work now great. The 5th port has to be connected direct back into the return line. I changed the connections to all quick change at the tractor splitting the return to have 2 right at the block. Great to have a loader on this old tractor well worth the cost of the used loader.


----------

